
Multimedia on Linux Command Line: wget, PdfTK, ffmpeg, flac, SoX - walterbell
https://sandilands.info/sgordon/multimedia-on-linux-command-line
======
discreditable
You can capture your screen and microphone audio with ffmpeg only. No extra
commend is needed. I use it all the time on Windows. I like being able to
capture in a lossless format (x264 with -qp 0 and flac audio).

[https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Capture/Desktop](https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Capture/Desktop)

------
laumars
I know I'm stating the obvious, but these aren't Linux specific.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I didn't get that that was implied.

~~~
laumars
It wasn't, but Linux was referenced specifically both in the article, it's
title and another comment in here. My point was ffmpeg et al are available on
other *nixes and even Windows too (I don't even mean Cygwin - they've been
ported to vanilla Windows). So these are just command line tools - completely
platform agnostic. There's no need for Linux to be singled out.

I know I'm nitpicking, but sometimes I feel there's an unfair bias towards
Linux when people discuss open source software or the command line. And
considering some of the aforementioned runs natively on Windows too, it's not
even like we're talking about POSIX specific tools.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
> There's no need for Linux to be singled out.

But in this case, I think it's OK. I read the article as being of the sort,
"If you're using Linux, and need to manipulate media, here's the command line
programs you can use."

I think most people who are familiar with the command line on say, OS X, can
easily figure out that these are available there as well.

------
jbk
And you can also play the music or video on the command line with VLC:

cvlc or vlc -Irc (remote control)

And if you want the video output to stay in the command line:

vlc -V caca (Colored AsCii Art :)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I prefer mpv for this use case (currently listening to music on the command
line with it).

[https://mpv.io/](https://mpv.io/)

------
JustSomeNobody
I love the rich assortment of command line tools available on Linux for media
manipulation.

------
ausjke
Nice blog, this author has quite a few interesting articles on the site that I
would like to read over time.

------
jrcii
cmus is a great CLI mp3 library player if you prefer these kinds of tools.
It's robust but straight forward and very quick.

------
abledon
really powerful when you can get past the arcane syntax!

